# Je veux acheter un Powerbook G4 ou iBook G4..



## BrYaN SiNgEr (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, voila je cherche à acheter un iBook G4 ou PowerBook G4, pour surfer tranquillement chez moi en Wifi, ma question viens ici, lequel est le plus fiable ? y t'il des défauts de fabrication sur certain modèl ? Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Juin 2009)

je crois que les plus fiables sont les ibookG4.

pourquoi encore un mac, t'en a pas assés ?


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2009)

T'a déjà un iBook G4 Non ?

Les plus fiable ... difficile 

Powerbook G4 Ti :

Problème Charnière qui casse
Peinture qui s'écaille
Trace du clavier sur l'écran
Récament problème CG Readon 9000 qui claque sans raison (écran noir)

Powerbook Alu :

12" :

Première génération (867 Mhz) Chauffent beaucoup ...

15" :

Trace sur écran des first gen
Problème slot mémoire qui tombe en rade après quelque années
Problème coque alu qui se deforme
Problème strie sur écran et PB sonore sur les rev D

17"

Carte Airport qui claque (KP)
Bluetouch avec problème de réception
Ecran défaillant (sur le first gen)

iBook G4 :

12" et 14"

Problème graphique (VDDR ou CG qui se déssoude) sur tout les iBook G4
Problème Carte Airport Extreme (sur les dernier modèle Middle 2005) provoque Kernel Panic
Touches sur clavier qui s'effaces

Voila, alors le plus fiable ??? Powerbook 12" sauf première génération ... et encore ...
Les Macbook c'est encore pire niveaux problème alors ...


----------



## BrYaN SiNgEr (22 Juin 2009)

217ae1 je cherche un MAC pour le laissé tourner H24 qui consomme le moin en électricité, mon MAC PRO est un goufre... 


-oldmac- je pense que mon coeur va vers un powerbook aussi, je vais voir cela, mais vous auriez pas un tableur des consommation en W des mac ?  





PS: J'ai trouvé:  http://appledifferent.com/2009/05/29/how-green-is-your-2009-mac/



Mais c'est les nouveaux Mac, pas les anciens :snif:






Enfin un indice: http://cohabiter.ch/dossiers/index.php?art=77


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

Moi je voudrai acheté un ibook g4 ou un powerbook g4 aussi.
Je pense que je vais m'orienté vers un ibook.
Il me faut au minimum 1Ghz et 1Go de ram (pour leopard même s'il va surement tourner sous tiger ou panther)

Je possède déjà un macbook pro, je compte faire collection des anciens mac.

Que me conseillez vous? ibook g4 ou powerbook g4 ?


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> .
> Que me conseillez vous? ibook g4 ou powerbook g4 ?



Si c'est "juste" pour te faire une collection et non pour utilisation précise, on ne peut que te conseiller de prendre celui qui te plaira le plus voir les 2.


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Si c'est "juste" pour te faire une collection et non pour utilisation précise, on ne peut que te conseiller de prendre celui qui te plaira le plus voir les 2.



En fait j'habite sur villeneuve d'ascq et je laisserai mon macbook pro la-bas et prendrai mon ibook g4 ou powerbook g4 avec moi quand je retourne chez mes parents?

Il me servira donc pour internet, msn...

Les taches lourdes comme le montages vidéo je les laisserai au macbook pro. L'ibook est moin cher et me tente plus, mais il faut que leopard tourne dessu pour les réseaux avec snow leopard...

Je sais pas si on peux mettre tiger et snow leopard en réseau.


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> .
> Je sais pas si on peux mettre tiger et snow leopard en réseau.



ici, j'ai Tiger, Léopard, et Snow Léopard . et ils s'entendent très bien.
Pour ton futur iBook, essaie de t'en trouver un ayant une vitesse de processeur supérieur à 1 Ghz, ce sera préférable si tu lui installe Léopard ou Tiger.

(ici, iBook, 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go de ram  il va bien pour le surf, word & excel, itunes, .)


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

Oui je prendrai surement un 1,42Ghz, je regarde sur le bon coin...

C'est une bonne affaire ça? http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/89208136.htm?ca=17_s


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2010)

Un peu chère en plus pas les C d'origine, mais il parait en très bon été 220 euros grand maximum pour ça et exiger les cd. Pour la cote des mac voir mactosell


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Un peu chère en plus pas les C d'origine, mais il parait en très bon été 220 euros grand maximum pour ça et exiger les cd. Pour la cote des mac voir mactosell



Ou as-tu vu qu'il n'y avais pas les CD d'origine? Il me faut le cd de l'os minimum, même si j'ai le cd de leopard (eu avec mon mac) et celui de snow leopard (acheté à sa sortie) il me faut celui de tiger s'il été sous tiger ou celui de panther (histoire de voir comment étaient les anciens OS -->Ça c'est mon plaisir perso :love

Je vais voir sur Mac2sell

Edit: J'ai été sur Mac2Sell, les prix me paraissent vraiment bas !






160&#8364; pour ça, moi je prend tout de suite si je trouve une annonce comme ça ! !

Si je prend un 14" ça va me faire bizare d'avoir un écran plus grand avec un ordi moin puissant ^^
Mais comme ce mac la se déplacera plus que l'autre, peut être que je vais prendre un 12".


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Janvier 2010)

Oui, les mac son méga surcoter, ke 12" est encoe plus chère car assimilé à tord à un ultra portable.

Il faut les cd d'origine au moins celui de l'AHT


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2010)

Je peux parler à propos des PowerBook et iBook 12' dernière génération : de bonnes machines... J'ai eu un problème électrique avec mon PB, mais je soupçonne une prise défectueuse au boulot.
L'iBook marche impec, et apparemment peut même encaisser un Léopard sans trop sourciller. Il est un peu moins solide, sans doute que le PB, mais il est plus endurant (6h avec une batterie neuve, sur des tâches légères, là ou son frérot fait plutôt dans les 4h30).
Prendre plutôt les derniers modèle qui, pour ce que j'en sais, n'ont pas de défaut rédhibitoire et encaissent bien Léopard, Tiger arrivant doucement en fin de support, apparemment).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Les PowerBook sont plus fiables , pour ma part , PowerBook sans hésiter .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup à vous pour vos conseils. Du coup j'hésite pour un powerbook...
Mais il a quoi comme connectique le powerbook par rapport à l'ibook?

Mais ce mac ne sera pas mon mac principal.

Edit: j'ai regardé les fréquences sur wikipédia, 1,5Ghz et 1,67Ghz pour la dernière version des PB, par contre aucune info sur la ram, il faut minimum 1Go pour leopard, sinon tampis il tournera sous tiger...

Alors on continue le débat? iBook G4 ou PowerBook G4?

J'ai trouvé des PowerBook d'occasion mais il sont abimé et trop cher. Il n'y en a pas à moin de 400&#8364; contre 200/300 pour un iBook...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Pour les pwb 15"/17" c'est 2go de ram maxi , pour le pwb 12" c'est 1.25go maxi et pour les iBook c'est 1.5go  après , les derniers iBook 1.42ghz sont pas mal mais pour 350 tu as un MacBook coreduo + puissant (4x)


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour les pwb 15"/17" c'est 2go de ram maxi , pour le pwb 12" c'est 1.25go maxi et pour les iBook c'est 1.5go  après , les derniers iBook 1.42ghz sont pas mal mais pour 350&#8364; tu as un MacBook coreduo + puissant (4x)



Oui mais je recherche pas de la puissance, je veux juste que leopard puisse tourner correctement.

Pour la puissance j'ai mon macbook pro, je recherche des machines powerpc car ça commence à être asser vieux, c'est pour sa que l'ibook g4 m'interresse.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> histoire de voir comment étaient les anciens OS -->Ça c'est mon plaisir perso :love:



Alors laisse tomber l'iBook et cherche plutôt un PM, un LC, un SE ou mieux un Apple II ou un Lisa.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais tu vas payer 300 pour une machine depassee alors que pour 50 tu as une machine compatible snow+windows et dont tu pourras changer le hdd facilement


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais tu vas payer 300 pour une machine depassee alors que pour 50 tu as une machine compatible snow+windows et dont tu pourras changer le hdd facilement



Oui mais le macbook je connais déjà...

J'ai déjas snow leopard sur mon MB Pro, avec l'ibook ce qui est bien c'est que je peux installer panther dessu !


----------



## tsss (18 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Oui mais le macbook je connais déjà...
> 
> J'ai déjas snow leopard sur mon MB Pro, avec l'ibook ce qui est bien c'est que je peux installer *panther* dessu !



Tu voulais dire Léopard non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Va voir ici : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/AchatsVentes/Hardware/leyio-16go-powerbook-sujet_418789_1.htm

J'ai déjà acheté un ordi à ce vendeur , il est serieux .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Tu voulais dire Léopard non ?



Non , panther, 10.3 !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Et pour le powerbook ? 

Il tournera mieux sous tiger par contre , tiger est vraiment bon .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Va voir ici : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/AchatsVentes/Hardware/leyio-16go-powerbook-sujet_418789_1.htm
> 
> J'ai déjà acheté un ordi à ce vendeur , il est serieux .



Oui mais son PowerBook a un choc, moi je veux un truc pas abimé ! (et oui je suis difficile)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

bah bonne chance , trouver une machine de cet age dans un état parfait , soit tu vas le payer 500 ou alors tu l'auras mais avec une CMère HS .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> bah bonne chance , trouver une machine de cet age dans un état parfait , soit tu vas le payer 500 ou alors tu l'auras mais avec une CMère HS .



Détrompe toi j'en ai déjà trouver plusieurs (des iBook)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais les iBook , à Montpallier en tout cas ont leurs CM qui lachent au bout de 4 ans .

Enfin , tu fais ce que tu veux , simplement : les MacBook sont plus puissants et au même prix , et les iBook n'apporteront rien au niveau usage par rapport aux MacBook .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

Mais le macbook est trop récent... Enfin je sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Euh , c'est un point positif d'être récent .

Enfin , c'est bête je trouve .


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Euh , c'est un point positif d'être récent .
> 
> Enfin , c'est bête je trouve .



Pas quand on veux possédé des vieilles machines par passion ! 

Ça va m'apporté quoi d'avoir un MacBook alors que j'ai un MacBook Pro ? rien...
Je pourrais même pas aissayé panther dessus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Bah Panther non plus sauf avec les 12" 1.2ghz et les 14" 1.33ghz , la passion ne justifie rien , l'iBook n'est pas une très bonne machine en plus 
Par contre , un iMac avec un iBook palourde : why not ?


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah Panther non plus sauf avec les 12" 1.2ghz et les 14" 1.33ghz , la passion ne justifie rien , l'iBook n'est pas une très bonne machine en plus
> Par contre , un iMac avec un iBook palourde : why not ?



Bon ok je prend pas un ibook, mais le palourde, faut pas abusé quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Bah non , le palourde est vraiment collector .


----------



## tsss (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah non , le palourde est vraiment collector .



C'est clair avec sa petite poignée . et il peut avoir le wifi le bougre !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

On ne parle pas du PowerBook g4 titanium , une machine en avance sur son époque (même aujourd'hui niveau design-finesse).


----------



## Petira (18 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On ne parle pas du PowerBook g4 titanium , une machine en avance sur son époque (même aujourd'hui niveau design-finesse).



mdr, il est bien le palourde mais bon...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui moi je collectionne, qui à dit que les iBook G4 n'etait pas de bonnes machines que je lui ............. Fin bref, mai j'ai un tita, 3 iBook G4 un palourde (avec cm hs) d'ailieur si quelqu'un a une cm pour palourde 300 mhz je suis preneur

En ce qui concerne les iBook G4 ont plus de problème que les PW 12" mais réparable facilement, un patin de chaise sur la vreg, 1 cale sur la cg et la airport et c'est bon. Qi tu veut installer Panther il faut pas que tu prenne la dernière gen car ils ont été livré avec tiger et il te fait les cd d'origine car l'universel de panther passe pas sur l'iBook G4 à cause de la cg

Je réitère iBook G4 forever et puis quand il déconne un reset pmu et ça repart , rien à voir avec la qualité de fabrication des macbook

Mais si tu veut une machine pour te distinguer le titanium seras le mieux en plus les premier tourne sur os9

Voila

ET QU'ON ARRETE DE DIRE DU MAL DE MES iBook


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui moi je collectionne, qui à dit que les iBook G4 n'etait pas de bonnes machines que je lui ............. Fin bref, mai j'ai un tita, 3 iBook G4 un palourde (avec cm hs) d'ailieur si quelqu'un a une cm pour palourde 300 mhz je suis preneur
> 
> En ce qui concerne les iBook G4 ont plus de problème que les PW 12" mais réparable facilement, un patin de chaise sur la vreg, 1 cale sur la cg et la airport et c'est bon. Qi tu veut installer Panther il faut pas que tu prenne la dernière gen car ils ont été livré avec tiger et il te fait les cd d'origine car l'universel de panther passe pas sur l'iBook G4 à cause de la cg
> 
> ...



Je veux une machine étant a la fois capable de faire tourné tiger voir panther mais aussi leopard, donc le titanium c'est mort ^^

Une petite question au passage, peut on installer tiger sur un macbook pro 13" en dualboot avec snow leopard?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Non , impossible.
Par contre , les derniers titanium 1ghz peuvent faire tourner Os 9 , panther et leopard .
Pourquoi tu veux panther ? C'est un os dépassé et avec lequel aucune application n'est compatible .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , impossible.
> Par contre , les derniers titanium 1ghz peuvent faire tourner Os 9 , panther et leopard .
> Pourquoi tu veux panther ? C'est un os dépassé et avec lequel aucune application n'est compatible .



Pour voir les différences qu'il y a avec snow leopard, comment apple faisait ses os avant et voir l'interface aqua, aujourd'hui tout est en métal brossé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Bah a ce moment là , prends un g3 500mhz , fous le sous panther et tu auras la même chose pour 30 .

De toute manière , ce que je peux te dire , c'est qu'os x a progressé depuis pnther .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah a ce moment là , prends un g3 500mhz , fous le sous panther et tu auras la même chose pour 30 .
> 
> De toute manière , ce que je peux te dire , c'est qu'os x a progressé depuis pnther .



...mais je veux aussi qu'il sois capable de faire tourné Leopard ! 

je suis chiant, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui .

J'ai trouvé ça pour toi : http://www.dataserv.fr/produits_fiche.asp?id=283

J'ai déjà acheté un PowerMac g4 chez eux , ils sont très serieux .

Si tu veux , je vais te le chercher puis je te l'envoie .

Il fait tourner Panther , Leopard et Tiger .

Ps : Par contre , il ne fournit pas le chargeur , tu peux en avoir pour 30 sur ebay .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui .
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça pour toi : http://www.dataserv.fr/produits_fiche.asp?id=283
> 
> ...



Waaaaahhh :love::love::love::love::love:

Par contre le chargeur c'est con... en plus il a pas mal de ram !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

A la limite , je peux lui demander s'il en vend .

En plus , je pourrai te l'envoyer sous leopard .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> A la limite , je peux lui demander s'il en vend .
> 
> En plus , je pourrai te l'envoyer sous leopard .



Ba tu peux me l'offrir le mac...

En fait je t'explique ce que je voudrais faire. Je voudrais le recevoir sous panther (ou l'installer moi même) et une fois que je connais cet os, que je l'ai suffisamment visité, le passé sous leopard pour es réseaux avec mon autre mac.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Si tu veux  , j'ai même des cd d'install de panther , je peux te l'envoyer sous panther donc .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu veux  , j'ai même des cd d'install de panther , je peux te l'envoyer sous panther donc .



Tu me donne les cd avec? c'est interressant ton offre ! mais ce sera pas pour tout de suite le mac aussi, j'ai plus trop d'argent la  (je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe, avec lequel j'ai des soucis en plus)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Non , je donne pas les cd , mais je peux t'installer panther sans souci , après , compte le prix des frais de port et d'un chargeur , c'est un service que je rends là . (Sachant qu'il nenvoie pas je crois).


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

a ok, faut donc que je trouve les cd par moi même...
c'est sympas ton offre en tous cas.

tu as msn etienne 000 ? si oui, tu veux bien m'envoyer ton adresse en mp?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Ok , je te l'envoie , mais je ne vois pas ou est le problème puisque je t'installe panther .


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , je te l'envoie , mais je ne vois pas ou est le problème puisque je t'installe panther .



ba c'est si je veux le réinstaller après... mais c'est déjà sympa ta proposition.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

A la limite , je peux te faire un CD-rip .

Et un dual boot tiger/panther (tiger est mieux sur ces machines ).


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> A la limite , je peux te faire un CD-rip .
> 
> Et un dual boot tiger/panther (tiger est mieux sur ces machines ).



Tu me créer une image disque du cd de panther et tu la met dans la machine, je la récupère après par le réseau.

c'est pas très légal mais bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

En même temps , le système est obselète et ma licence est une multi-postes (je l'utilise sur l'iMac et le powermac , il reste 1 poste).


----------



## Petira (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , le système est obselète et ma licence est une multi-postes (je l'utilise sur l'iMac et le powermac , il reste 1 poste).



Oui apple ne va pas faire un procès pour ça. C'est pas comme si j'avais un snow leo pirate...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Janvier 2010)

Je me faire traiter d'antiquaire, mais j'ai toujours trouvé les PowerBook Wallstreet magnifiques. Il n'y a que leur nom que je ne digère pas...


----------



## SadChief (19 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Pour voir les différences qu'il y a avec snow leopard, comment apple faisait ses os avant et voir l'interface aqua, aujourd'hui tout est en métal brossé.


Tiger est aussi en Aqua, et bcp mieux que Panther


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

Tiger je connais déjà. Il y a des grosses différences entre tiger et panther ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

non , pas a l'usage si on excepte spotlight


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

Je parlais de l'interface visuelle moi, il n'y a pas spotlight dans panther donc...


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2010)

pas de spotlight ni de widget, l'inteface est plus genre vieux itune que tiger, le finder est différant, la pomme du menu pomme est bleu clair, la vidé d'intro est pas top


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Tu rigoles ?

La vidéo d'intro est sublime comme toutes celles de Mac Os x !


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

Je possède toutes les vidéos d'intro depuis Mac OS 8 jusque mac os x 10.6

il faut avoué que les intro de 10.0,10.1 et 10.2 sont bof, mais toutes les autres, powaaa !

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1203227/Int... X/Intros vidéos Mac OS 8 à Mac OS X 10.5.mp4


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2010)

Je prefère celle de la béta de Panther et de loin quand à celle de Tiger et Leo, elle sont génial je te l'accorde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmoWADveCZ4


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je prefère celle de la béta de Panther et de loin quand à celle de Tiger et Leo, elle sont génial je te l'accorde
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmoWADveCZ4



Mwoui, je préfère celle de tiger !


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2010)

Oué elle est bien, ma préféré avec celle de Léo 

Sinon tu vas prendre quelle machine au final ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est MacOS 10.0 preview qu'il te faut, parce que si tu veux voir de l'évolution, c'est ça qu'il te faut ! 
Je les ai tous (en copie de sauvegarde  ) sauf 10.0 mais je pense savoir où le trouver  le soucis étant d'avoir la machine capable de le faire tourner !


----------



## Petira (20 Janvier 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oué elle est bien, ma préféré avec celle de Léo
> 
> Sinon tu vas prendre quelle machine au final ?



Je ne sais pas encore !


----------



## tatouer61 (17 Août 2010)

salut je pense que tu dit beaucoup de mauvaise chose tua peut être fait une mauvaise expérience avec un modèle mais a dire que le powerbook g4 est une mauvaise machine c'est du bon matos le miens il y a plus 5 ans jamais eu un seul problème et il tourne toujours comme au premier jours je le conseil au personne qui aime  cette machine


----------

